# Best Way to Pay for things in Aruba



## wheaties (Dec 3, 2007)

Headed to Aruba for the first time next week.  I understand they accept US dollars.  What is the best, most economical way to pay for things?  Use my Marriott Visa -- getting an exchange rate?  What about playing slots at the casinos?  Can't wait to go!!!!


----------



## lvhmbh (Dec 3, 2007)

We always use our credit cards for meals, etc. but take cash for the casinos.  Most everything is in dollars with some Aruba Florins and dollars on menus.  There is an American Express office on the island where you can cash checks, etc.  No need to ever use a Florin.  Linda


----------



## qlaval (Dec 3, 2007)

Bring US cash and US travellers checks for safety.
For big amounts use your credit card.


----------



## chrisnwillie (Dec 3, 2007)

The US dollar is acceptable everywhere with the exception of very small places out of the way. Visa and M/C are accepted everywhere, Amex most places and Discover few and far between. Casinos all take US dollars and with the exception of the ATM's in the casinos, the ATM's don't charge a fee for using them. 

We bring cash for Taxi's, tips, buses, small purchases...use CC's for dinner or renting a car.


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Dec 4, 2007)

The easiest for us was charging eveythig possible to the room at the Marriott and then settling with our MArriott Visa. Eveything is charged in US dollars, so there is no exchange rate/conversion fee to worry about. Same with car rental- pd with my American Express card and my credit card bill came thru in the exact amount of dollars I was quoted.  Other things I paid cash.


----------

